# Panama City Beach inshore guide



## 2bbshot (May 10, 2013)

Headed down Sunday the 12th for a week for my honey moon. I'd like to take my bride on a good Inshore trip. I need some suggestion guys thanks.


----------



## DAWG FAN (May 10, 2013)

*Pcb*

Check out Panamacityinshore.com. Capt. Justin Leake will take care of you.


----------



## captbrian (May 13, 2013)

Justin Leake.   Calling anyone else is a waste of your cell phone minutes!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2013)

DAWG FAN said:


> Check out Panamacityinshore.com. Capt. Justin Leake will take care of you.





captbrian said:


> Justin Leake.   Calling anyone else is a waste of your cell phone minutes!





^^^^^^^^^ This !!!


Just got back from PCB and the fishing was bad slow and he advised me to cancel.  Been fishing with Justin for many years, he rules the flats and you'll never meet a nicer guy.

Justin's # 1 850 258 7780


----------



## southernboy2147 (May 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^^^^ This !!!
> 
> 
> Just got back from PCB and the fishing was bad slow and he advised me to cancel.  Been fishing with Justin for many years, he rules the flats and you'll never meet a nicer guy.
> ...



ur avatar is on his site! lol


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2013)

southernboy2147 said:


> ur avatar is on his site! lol






Quit stawkin me  . . .


Justin and I go way back !!!


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (May 14, 2013)

Just spoke with Justin and booked a July trip with him. Very nice guy. Must do good business because he was booked up for most of the week that were going to be in PC. By the way I told him I found out about him through the salt water section on this forum.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2013)

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> Just spoke with Justin and booked a July trip with him. Very nice guy. Must do good business because he was booked up for most of the week that were going to be in PC. By the way I told him I found out about him through the salt water section on this forum.





His skill/personality and this forum got him into full time guiding.


----------



## 2bbshot (May 15, 2013)

Thanks guys!! Justin was booked but I got a trip booked with his business partner Matt smith. We're meeting at 6:30 tommorow morning looking forward to it. Hopefully ill have some pics to share


----------



## 2bbshot (May 16, 2013)

Finished up about two hours ago and we had an absolute blast. We caught bait real quick and then started fishing we caught fish constantly for the next three and a half hours! At most a couple minutes between bites. We caught speckled trout,jack cravelle, lady fish,juvenile grouper and several others I'm not recalling. My wife caught a good 4plus pound speckled trout and hooked an fought three monster oversize reds that we didn't land. Overall I couldn't have had a better guide or a better time were coming back to PCB end of July and I'm going for redfish revenge! I highly recommend Capt Matt Smith.


----------



## captbrian (May 16, 2013)

Capt Smitty is a great guy!  Known him for quite a while, one of the nicest guys you're ever gonna meet


----------



## PCB Justin (May 16, 2013)

Yall kept me so busy I had to get some help.  I really am so thankful for all the business yall bring to us.  If I am already booked, I will try my hardest to get you set up with Matt or Steve (both PanamaCityInshore guides)  I promise I will not have any duds working with us, EVER!  I really could use another full time bayboat guide, but I am pretty picky...


----------



## Jake63 (May 18, 2013)

I took some boys out with Matt Smith a couple of years ago and we had an absolute blast catching some over sized reds.  Super nice guy and he was great with the boys.   They'll never forget that trip.  I highly recommend him!


----------



## PCB Justin (May 19, 2013)

I guess I taught Matt well...  Really though, we have fished together since we were kids.  We grew up in the same neighborhood and still live in the same area.


----------

